# Carrying a bike in a small car



## toby123 (7 Aug 2013)

Hi there, 
I have a small car, a Toyota Aygo, which is in fact my first car. I had to buy a small one to keep my costs down but would love to be able to drive to cycling events and take it on holiday etc. However, I don't know how I could carry it safely/securely. Does anyone know from experience what would be the best way?
Cheers.


----------



## Profpointy (7 Aug 2013)

take one or both wheels off, and shove it in the boot.


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Aug 2013)

Managed to get a lge framed defy 4 into a c1 - both wheels off and put in boot, frame lodges behind front seats and held with rear seat belts. Make sure you cover seats and protect mechs.


----------



## toby123 (7 Aug 2013)

Okey dokey. Mine is a 3-door car by the way, should have mentioned. oldfatfool, if you read this, how do you protect the fragile bits?


----------



## Sca1ey (7 Aug 2013)

Yep, I regularly put my bikes into the back of my Aygo with the wheels off. As above, put an old sheet in the back to stop oil and muck getting everywhere.


----------



## Cycleops (7 Aug 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/roof-bar-bike-rack + http://www.ebay.co.uk/bhp/toyota-aygo-roof-bars If you don't want to put it inside here is solution which will sort you out for £116.


----------



## Boris Bajic (7 Aug 2013)

I took my daughter to Paris many moons ago in a Ford Ka with the rear seats folded and 2 moutain bikes plus luggage for a long weekend in the boot.

Ford Kas are TINY, TINY, TINY. But they still have room for two people, two MTBs, a pump and tools and two small sets of luggage.

Both wheels off, seat posts out and then stack flat to cause minimal contact between the mechs and anything else. Wheels on top, lying flat.

If you're precious about your car's interior or the paint finish on the bikes, you might want some old blankets.

I care about neither, so it was easier.


----------



## fossyant (7 Aug 2013)

Flip the seats own, pop the wheels off. Jobs a good en. Small hatches can carry quite a lot with the seats down, far more than my large saloon can.


----------



## oldfatfool (7 Aug 2013)

toby123 said:


> Okey dokey. Mine is a 3-door car by the way, should have mentioned. oldfatfool, if you read this, how do you protect the fragile bits?


 
Ah swmbo's c1 is a 5 door so much easier. With the mechs away from the seat I wedged the bike with the pedals on the rear plastic floor trim and then looped set belt around seat post and other round handle bars.


----------



## toby123 (7 Aug 2013)

oldfatfool said:


> Ah swmbo's c1 is a 5 door so much easier. With the mechs away from the seat I wedged the bike with the pedals on the rear plastic floor trim and then looped set belt around seat post and other round handle bars.


 
OK, I think I see what you mean. I'll give it a go.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (7 Aug 2013)

Same deal as above posts, wheels off then one of these http://www.wiggle.co.uk/morgan-blue-chain-keeper/ keeps the chain taught and off the frame.


----------



## toby123 (7 Aug 2013)

Cheers mate, I've just ordered one.


----------



## cyberknight (7 Aug 2013)

Just to be awkward i got 3 bikes with all wheels on in the back of my meriva with the back seats down today


----------



## edindave (8 Aug 2013)

I get my road bike inside the BMW Z3. Next time I'm transporting it I'll take a pic and post it. 
Obviously it means I can't take a passenger, but it's possible. And if that's possible then surely any car is possible!


----------



## Globalti (8 Aug 2013)

It's always possible to fit a couple of bikes in the back of a 5 seat car. At worst you put some in the boot and some on the back seat. A C1 / 107 / Aygo is no problem. This is much much better than having the bike on the roof or boot, displayed like a badge of bikemanship and ready to get damaged or stolen.


----------



## screenman (8 Aug 2013)

Just a thought about carrying loose things in a car, think what will happen to them in the case of an accident. By this I mean how quickly they may have your head off, not nice but it can happen and has. After many years in the motor trade I have seen many a sad picture created by loose objects which have become missiles.


----------



## dave r (8 Aug 2013)

Picture taken at Rutland Station after a Forum Ride, my fixed in the back of my KA, I've used a blanket to protect the car interior, the front wheel is behind the front passenger seat.


----------



## Kies (8 Aug 2013)

screenman said:


> Just a thought about carrying loose things in a car, think what will happen to them in the case of an accident. By this I mean how quickly they may have your head off, not nice but it can happen and has. After many years in the motor trade I have seen many a sad picture created by loose objects which have become missiles.



Agreed: always wrap/use the seatbelts to tie down bikes/boxes/luggage in the cabin of the car


----------



## robjh (8 Aug 2013)

I've got a Peugeot 107, which is exactly the same as the Aygo bar the emblem on the front, and I can get my road bike in there no problem with just the front wheel removed. My touring bike is more of a struggle though due to its longer frame, and I have to push the passenger seat down to make enough room.


----------



## J1780 (8 Aug 2013)

Its a hatch back so that makes life easier for a start. I've got a 3 door Corsa and get my road bike in there without removing wheel(s). I put down the back seat and move the passenger seat forward a bit and it fits easily. Actually its easier to put the bike in the Corsa than my wifes Passat for which the front wheel has to come off.


----------



## Berties (8 Aug 2013)

My neighbour has a fiat 500 and has a little moulded plastic rear bike carrier which he uses for traveling to triathlons,looks smart and is practical


----------



## MisterStan (8 Aug 2013)

I managed to get my roadie in the back of our mini the other day, with my daughter in her car seat on one side, plus me and the wife in the front (she showed up at just the right moment when I got a visit a mile from home!) both wheels off and a bit of jiggling around. To be fair, it is much simpler to use a bike carrier.


----------



## Chris S (8 Aug 2013)

I can get a 24 inch framed bike into the back of a Nissan Micra, just take the wheels off as a previous poster said. I also put a piece of cardboard down so the chain doesn't leave dirty marks.


----------



## Globalti (8 Aug 2013)

We've had two adults + bikes and 2 kids + bikes inside our Passat estate. Easy-peasy.


----------



## Mile195 (8 Aug 2013)

After the London to Brighton, we managed to get my bike, my mates bike, and two of us plus my mother into her Ford Fiesta so she could drive us back. Simply took the wheels off, plus my saddle. Parcel shelf laid on the top.

That said, I once got 6 people into a 1983 mini when I was 17, and once carried a full length electronic keyboard on a step-through moped, so I'm generally quite determined where carrying luggage is concerned...


----------



## Ben M (8 Aug 2013)

cyberknight said:


> Just to be awkward i got 3 bikes with all wheels on in the back of my meriva with the back seats down today


 
Yes, but then you had to put a paper bag on your head so that nobody saw that you were driving a Meriva


----------



## cyberknight (8 Aug 2013)

Ben M said:


> Yes, but then you had to put a paper bag on your head so that nobody saw that you were driving a Meriva


lol !
TBH its the wifes car , i do not have my own and only borrow it or drive the family if we are going far as she will not drive anywhere she does not know.


----------



## MikeW-71 (8 Aug 2013)

I have a Skoda Citigo, so similar to the Aygo. Rear seats down, move front passenger seat forward a bit, wheels off the bike. Handlebars sit down behind the front seat, plenty of room for the rest of the frame. Cover with old towels, pop wheels on top.

If I'm going away overnight, a large sports bag will fit under the bike at the back with room to spare.


----------



## DooDah (8 Aug 2013)

> It's always possible to fit a couple of bikes in the back of a 5 seat car. At worst you put some in the boot and some on the back seat. A C1 / 107 / Aygo is no problem. This is much much better than having the bike on the roof or boot, displayed like a badge of bikemanship and ready to get damaged or stolen.


 
Agreed, whilst on holiday last year near Royan (France), I watched with horror (well amusement actually) as a car went to park in the towns main car park. There was a height restriction barrier, and he had obviously forgotten about the 2 very expensive looking road bikes on the roofrack. Cue crunch and the wife going ballistic at his husband. A full out row in front of loads of people. I saw one of the bike very bent on the floor was a LOOK road bike with full Ultegra groupset. Thought about making him an offer, but swiftly walked away.


----------



## Albert (8 Aug 2013)

Honda Jazz. Ultra reliable. Ultra boring. Ultra good at carrying bicycles.


----------



## Stephen brown (8 Aug 2013)

I had a Toyota IQ, with a bones RS rack which held 3 bikes


----------



## flatflr (8 Aug 2013)

I managed to get two bikes (MTB and road) in my 3 door Golf no problems, wheels off both (with chain keeper and old pillow cases cut down one side over chains and mechs), MTB laid flat, old duvet over it then road bike on top with the duvet folded over, wheels placed on the duvet.


----------



## akb (9 Aug 2013)

Profpointy said:


> take one or both wheels off, and shove it in the boot.


 
I assume you mean the bike...


----------

